# Just Placed An Order For '07 32frlds



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

We just placed a order for a 2007 32FRLDS 5th wheel. We have had a '03 527RLS 5th wheel for 3 years and loved it. Looking to retire in a couple years and go full time, so we needed more room. Will post photos when we pick it up in May.









We pull it with a '04 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab, 5.7 Hemi.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I Love good news









Full timing and a new camper soon! 2 great things to look forward to









Can t wait to see the pics............by the way ,Welcome to the group action action action

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go TBone. Congrats on the new rig and retirement.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go TBone thats sounds great








Can't wait to see some pics

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

TBone,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new







I know you will enjoy it, and the full-timming" also. Post often, and don't forget the pics when you get it. sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new 5'er









Congrats on retirement









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TBone,

Congrats on your new Fiver! Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 5'er. WOW an 07 already. Were you able to see it or is reality from pictures.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The biggest and baddest of all Outbacks...the 32 FRLDS. Weighing in dry at 8,725 pounds, with reality and options bringing it to the 9,500 range. A bad boy.

Congrats!

Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The biggest and baddest of all Outbacks...the 32 FRLDS. Weighing in dry at 8,725 pounds, with reality and options bringing it to the 9,500 range. A bad boy.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Something tells me someone will be upgrading to a diesel truck soon after this purchase....









I can't imagine a Hemi truck pulling that monster.

Steve


----------



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Congrats on the new 5'er. WOW an 07 already. Were you able to see it or is reality from pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at a 06 and my dealer said he could get me in a 07 for the same money. He said there would be no noticable differences in the early 07's. Can't wait!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent TBone!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats Tbone*








you've earned it









darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man-o-man is that one BIG trailer!!

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow.......and I thought I had the biggest one........









Congrats!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action * Welcome to Outbackers, TBone!* action

And congratulations on that monster Outback...WOW!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

